# torrebruno ha llegado a sus primeros 1.000



## Calambur

Amigo torrebruno:

*Te felicito* por tus primeros mil _posts_, siempre atinados y simpáticos, y quiero además expresarte mi admiración por el éxito de tus estudios.

Sigue así, que la diversión es buena para el espíritu.
Y si quieres invitarnos a ver un espectáculo... yo no me opongo.

Un abrazo,
Vivi


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que prestas en el foro.

Felicitaciones y sigue alegrándonos con tu participación en el foro.


----------



## chamyto

¡ Guau , torrebruno , felicidades !


----------



## RIU

¿¡Solo mil!? ¡Juas! Pensaba que ya estabas por tropecientos mil aciertos. Felicidades.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mi queridisimo Migna...

como es eso? ya vas por 1072 y yo ni pendiente...que brios!!

Te ratifico mi admiración y alegria al leerte, siempre con tu acertado carisma y humor.

Un besote grande con abrazo!

Saludos

Rosa


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!! Siempre es un placer leerte. Espero poder seguir disfrutando te tus aportaciones.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## HalloweenJr

1.000 posts?

And I'm still below of that. My congratulations, yet if we don't see many times.

Your spanish is incredible, and it being machines peddler.
My present (without resolved).

If don't understood this, translate is below (la traducción está abajo), I only wanted to say everything in english.

Bye.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿1.000 posts?

Y todavía estoy abajo de eso. Mis felicitaciones, aún si no nos vemos mucho.

Tu español es increíble, y eso siendo vendedor de máquinas.
(lo que está remarcado arriba en azul es tu regalo.)

Si no entendiste esto, la traducción está abajo (este texto), sólo quería decir todo en inglés (pero me cuesta todavía hablarlo, pero no escribirlo).

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## Calambur

HalloweenJr said:


> Your spanish is incredible,...


Es que escribe en andalú.


----------



## Pinairun

Andalú, sevillano, trianero, milenario, y casi en feria, ¿se puede pedir más?

¡Felicidades, compañero!


----------



## torrebruno

Sois, hips, unos mamonasios, todos...
Calegr... calegr... calegría me habéis dao... Mabéis emocionado tanto con esta sorpresa, que me he tenido que venir a la feria a beberme una coppppittta por tooooodos vosotros ustedes. Claro... y me ha dao la llorona... buaaaaaaa.... buaaaaa... pero qqq... pero que peaso de, hips, compañeros que tengo, sniff... buaaaa... que me estt.. estt.. están enseñando a hablá y a escribí bien poqqq... poquito a poco y encima me perdonan todas mis chuflas... buaaa.. pero que buenos qqqq soooooon.

¡Va a vuestra salud entera, qq... qqueridos amigos..!
Y sus dedico a todos, hips, vosotros ustedes este cantecito:

“Por diez cañones por banda...” no, ese no era.
Eehhh.. sí: “Vorverán las oscuras golondrinas...” no, niño, esa tampoco.
Eeeeehh... hhuuummm –chavá, hips, llena aquí- mmmmm... 
Bueno, ya macordaré y os prometo que os gustará mucho.
Ea, hips, lo dicho: muchas gracias por el detallazo, mencuentro mu a gusto por aquí. Atiendo de vez en cuando a vibrantes intercambios de saberes. Afortunadamente, para compensar a este chuflilla hay muchos kilates por aquí rescondidos.
Gracias a todos por vuestra compañía.

¡Niñoooooo, pon una ronda que paga el Torrebruno!
Y coge las gambas gordaaaaas...


----------



## Namarne

Hombre, si invitas yo también me apunto.  Además ya acabé de copiar las mil veces "Viva er Beti manque pierda" y me lo he ganado.  
Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1.000 y que cumplas muchos más. 

Jordi


----------



## Calambur

Pregunto: ¿habíais visto antes semejante *caradurismo*?... Uno le arma un festejo y el tipo llega mamado.

Si yo fuera La Argentinita y si cierto personaje que prefiero no mencionar no hubiera mandado matar al delicioso Federico, le cantaría una Sevillana como dios manda; pero como no lo soy, me voy a permitir transcribir un pedacito y modificarle un posesivo:

_Lo traigo andado._
_*Cara como la suya *_
_*no la encontrado*._
_La Macarena y todo_
_lo traigo andado._

Si quieren oírla, pulsen aquí. 
Espero que este tipo de enlace sí esté permitido. ¡Y que lo disfruten!


----------



## HalloweenJr

Hablando de todo como lo hacen los locos  :

¿Dónde está Aldonza? Lo que pasa es que queremos chalequear. . .
Y aquí traje algo, para mientras llega el resto que armará un saboteo a tres papeles.


----------



## torrebruno

Bueno, la fiestecita habrá que ordenarla:
Los menores de edad, al fondo, al reservao ese donde pronto vendrán los payasos con los globos. Eh, _HalloweenJr_. tú no, tú te quedas por aquí pero trae pacá una de las colas que habrá que hacer cubatas, y eso es de mayores.
Por otro lao, la muchacha esa tan aviá y dispuesta a bailá sevillanas del siglo patatúm conmigo, que me vaya poniendo una copita, que voy pallá.
Habé, los demás, por aquí hay sillas. Asentarse haciendo coro que, ¿por lo menos sabréis tocá las parmas, no?
Estooo... ¿alguien ha traido la guitarra?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

HalloweenJr said:


> ¿Dónde está Aldonza?





torrebruno said:


> ¡Niñoooooo, pon una ronda que paga el Torrebruno!
> Y coge las gambas gordaaaaas...


Bueno, bueno, si me llama Halloween -me lo ha _soplao_ un ángel de la guarda que tengo por WRF- y encima hay gambas pa'llá voy. ¡No puedo faltar a la fiesta!
Muchas felicidades Rocky Ch.: un gusto leer tus _posts_, aunque últimamente entro poco al _Solo español_. Esperamos seguir leyéndote. Un abrazo.


----------

